# Kioti CK2510



## Clyde Habeck (Sep 13, 2019)

Will take delivery of a CK2510 in a few weeks. I know I am supposed to check fluid level often along with torque settings on numerous bolts. 

I am having trouble finding the torque specs and need to know them in order to purchase a suitable torque wrench. I think I have the correct wrenches and sockets so I am OK there.

Also, I am confused about the best grease to use on the various areas.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Clyde Habeck. Great little tractor there! Get started on your tractor journey in the right foot and get an operators manual and a service manual if you can. It'll make life so much easier. 




A fellow member may be able to help you out in the mean time, as there are a few Kioti owners on the forum that would be glad to help.


----------



## Clyde Habeck (Sep 13, 2019)

Really looking forward to it. Did order a service manual with the tractor just want to get a lead on having needed tools. Hoping to learn minimum and maximum torque specs to get a proper sized torque wrench. I know things loosen up and want to stay on top of it.


----------

